# Easy Berry Cobbler



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I have never made this, just saw it posted by a friend on facebook and thought I better share it....looks too easy!! I love easy


Easy Berry Cobbler


Frozen berries, dry cake mix, and 1 can of sprite. yummy cobbler. It sounds so easy - and it is good and weight watcher friendly! Ingredients
Two 12-oz bags frozen mixed berries
1 box white cake mix (no pudding)
1 can of diet 7-up or sierra mist (clear soda)

Instructions
Place frozen fruit in a 9x13 baking dish. Add dry cake mix over the top. Pour soda slowly over cake mix. DO NOT stir the cake mix and the pop - this will give you a 'crust'. If you stir the two, you will hsve a cake like topping.

Bake 350 for 45-50 min.

You may be able to use frozen peaches instead of mixed berries.

Serves 16; 4 PointsPlus


----------



## angelfish (Mar 5, 2013)

What a good idea... I cant wait for my berries to come in to try this.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

My husband got excited reading this, saying they used to make this sort of thing in their dutch ovens for scout trips. Thanks!


----------

